# primary school in turin



## zag (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,
I will be attending a graduate program in Turin. I am planning to take my 6 yr old with me. Can anyone give me some info about primary schools in the area and if they are any other english schools in Turin(state) other than the International School of Turin, its a bit costly for me at the moment.
Thanks alot!


----------

